# Lake Isabella



## cms04hd (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone ever fish Lake Isabella, im going there this weekend for a fathers day picnic and wondered if anyone had any tips or knew what i might catch. Ive never been there before

thanks


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

I have never fished it but most people on here give it pretty bad reviews. most say its good for catfish or the spring and fall trout release.......

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## slowdaddy (Apr 20, 2009)

I have had my young boys over there a few times last summer, and they both caught a couple of nice cats. Just fishing bobber/minnows along the bank on the opposite side from the boathouse down around a fallen tree. Saw some other good sized cats pulled out while there also. Good luck!


----------



## Knucklehead (May 22, 2008)

FYI: They don't call it "catching" for a reason. I've been skunked everywhere. That being said, you can try your luck at Lake Isabella 
Tomorrow, I'm going to try a new fry, yellow perch. They are releasing 400 lbs. Sept. 18th, 25th, Oct. 2nd, 9th, and 16th. After that Trout: October 23rd, 30th, Nov. 6th, & 13th. Channel cat stocking schedule was cut off Sept. 11th. I don't always have luck, but I've always met someone to share some stories and pass along some tricks when I do hook a bass or channel. All clean fish- farm raised and spring fed lake. See ya there when we're shoulder to shoulder!


----------



## joemancincy (Sep 8, 2009)

Doesn't this lake have a small boat ramp for electric motors only? I thought they did but it has been years since I have been there.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

You can rent a boat there & use your own trolling motor, but you can not use your own boat!!!


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

boats are rental only but you can hook your trolling motor to one of theirs. I take the kids fishing there alot its free for kids under 12 I believe, good for blue gills, and if you go right after a stocking the catfish bite is good.
They're putting perch in there now? wonder how that will go.


----------



## joemancincy (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks for the info! Like I said it has been yearrrrsss ! since I have been there. Ohhhh 20 Years. danggg I'm getting old.  but what the heck if you can fish it and get a hook up. then its all good!!! thats what i'm talking about with the kids being there. the good old days. thats when i had my kids there. dang it brings back good memories. I grew up out off of state route 48 5 miles north of Loveland, had a lot of good memories there. so get the family together on the reunion and get some good memories together to rememberthe good times They always stay with you.


----------



## catchabuzz (May 26, 2009)

Obviously you can get skunked anywhere....I think that goes without saying. I have fished this lake 5-6 times. I don't think it is worth the money. In the Loveland area (where I live) there seem to be a couple of decent fishing areas. The Little Miami has always been pretty good for me and Winton woods/sharon woods have boat rentals at both lakes. Lake Isabella is very clear so if you fish keep in mind that bank fishing with a bobber (for the kids) maybe a bit difficult. Either way good luck and more importantly have fun.


----------



## LionFish (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been there with my dad and brothers and always caught something. i would say we have had more fun catching tons of little blue gill on hot dogs than on other days. i have also caught a few cats but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

Its a great fishing hole if you can fish so is all of the Hamilton co. park lakes... I have bass over 6.5 lbs, crappie over 2 lbs, cat & carp over 25 lbs... good luck and fish hard...


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ive caught my biggest cats there. Over 35lbs. also caught some nice crappie & a couple of monster bluegills & the trought are good in early spring & late fall....


----------

